# Prince Edward sziget



## szurmi (2006 Szeptember 15)

A rendszer szerint nem indult még hasonló topic ebben a témakörben.Férjem és én erősen gondolkozunk a külföldre költözésen. ország iránt érdeklődünk különösen,Írország,Anglia és természetesen Kanada...Kanadán belül is kimondottan erről a kis szigetről szeretném összegyűjteni a lehető legtöbb információt.Azok a dolgok,amit már kint élőként ti tudtok,pótolhatatlanok.
Van egy ismerősöm,aki huzamosabb ideig élt és dolgozott Kanadában.Ő látogatóként járt a szigeten,viszont mivel tartózkodása rövid idejű volt,nem tud információkkal szolgálni a szigeten,szigetben rejlő lehetőségekről.
Azt hiszem,ezek az informáciok mindenkinek hasznára válhatnak.Akik csak készülnek kimenni,azoknak egy új lehetőség bemutatása,akik kint élnek már,és esetleg lakhelyet változtatnának,azoknak szintén szükségük lehet minden apro informáciomorzsára,akik pedig kint élnek,és van rá lehetőségük talán az itt összegyűjtött adatok alapján ráveszik magukat egy családi vakációra,melynek ez a gyönyörű kis sziget az célja.
A legkisebb dolog is nagy segítséget jelenthet valakinek.Ha találsz egy linket,dobd be ide...ha a szigeten tett kirándulásodat szeretnéd elmesélni,annak is itt a helye.
A segítőkész szándékot hálás szívvel köszönöm,és köszönik az utánam idetévedő érdeklődők is.


----------



## TrafficLight (2007 Február 19)

[FONT=&quot]Nem saját vélemény, csak találtam a régebben elmentette fájljaim között. Idézem:

A rideg és komor New Foundland mögött a Szent Lőrinc folyó tágas tölcsértorkolatában egy sokkalta barátságosabb kis sziget húzódik meg, *Prince Edward Island*, a legkisebb a tíz tartomány közül. Smaragdzöld rétek, kövér szántóföldek foglalják el a sziget nagy részét. Kitűnő burgonya, sokféle zöldség terem a földeken, sőt gyümölcsösök, színpompás virágoskertek is fel-feltűnnek a helyi farmokon. Sok gazda foglalkozik azonban *ezüstróka-tenyésztéssel* is, aminek révén a sziget világhírnévre tett szert. A szántókat, legelőket élő sövények vagy keskenyebb-szélesebb erdősávok választják el egymástól. A nyári napsütésben az aranyló fövenypartok mentén a víz 21-22 °C-ra is felmelegszik. Ilyenkor kirándulók, turisták, fürdővendégek tízezrei keresik fel a bűbájos szigetet, melyet méltán neveznek az atlanti tartományok gyöngyszemének.[/FONT]


----------



## monesz1973 (2011 Január 22)

Kedves Szurmi,

sikerült?





szurmi írta:


> A rendszer szerint nem indult még hasonló topic ebben a témakörben.Férjem és én erősen gondolkozunk a külföldre költözésen. ország iránt érdeklődünk különösen,Írország,Anglia és természetesen Kanada...Kanadán belül is kimondottan erről a kis szigetről szeretném összegyűjteni a lehető legtöbb információt.Azok a dolgok,amit már kint élőként ti tudtok,pótolhatatlanok.


----------



## kamaty (2011 Február 9)

Prince Edward sziget nekünk is nagy álmunk....


----------



## corvette (2011 Március 18)

Udv mindenkinek
Erdekes hogy valaki ennyire erdeklodik e picike kis sziget utan.Barki akivel beszeltem mindenki nagyvarosba akar menni.Mi a felesegemmel s ket gyerekkel koltoztunk ki erre a szigetre 2009 tavaszan.Azota is itt elunk es maradunk is egy darabik.Nem tul zsufolt,ritkan lakott kis sziget,tavalyi adat hogy 175.000 ember rakja.Fovarosa Charlottetown,itt es a kornyeken 30-35000 ember el.Tavaly Canada legbiztonsagosabb varosa volt.Itt is elemondhato az ami egesz Ca-rol hogy az emberek kedvese,segitokeszek,baratsagosak,es mivel keves ember lakja szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit.Kicsit talan a helyiek zarkozottak is,ezt hallottuk,de mi nem tapasztaltuk.Munka lehetoseg nem sok van,de szepen feljodik a sziget,foleg miota a hid megnyilt,ugyhogy talan ez is valtozni fog.Ha mar a hid meg lett emlitve,Confederation bridge-re lett keresztelve,14km hosszu.Ezen keresztul a leggyorsabb bejutni a szigetre.Sajnos nem olcso,es mivel jon a turista szezon megint emelkedett a dija,jelenleg 43.25cad-ba kerul egy szemelyautora.Minden tovabbi tengely plusz 7cad.Van egy kis hajo is Nova Scotia-bol is de az a nyugat felol erkezoknek kerulo.Mi megtalaltuk itt a szamitasunk,azt hiszem jol dontottunk mikor ezt a helyet valsztottuk.Jol erezzuk magunkat a gyerekek is szepen beilleszkedtek ez ido alatt.
udv


----------



## corvette (2011 Március 18)

Udv mindenkinek
Erdekes hogy valaki ennyire erdeklodik e picike kis sziget utan.Barki akivel beszeltem mindenki nagyvarosba akar menni.Mi a felesegemmel s ket gyerekkel koltoztunk ki erre a szigetre 2009 tavaszan.Azota is itt elunk es maradunk is egy darabik.Nem tul zsufolt,ritkan lakott kis sziget,tavalyi adat hogy 175.000 ember rakja.Fovarosa Charlottetown,itt es a kornyeken 30-35000 ember el.Tavaly Canada legbiztonsagosabb varosa volt.Itt is elemondhato az ami egesz Ca-rol hogy az emberek kedvese,segitokeszek,baratsagosak,es mivel keves ember lakja szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit.Kicsit talan a helyiek zarkozottak is,ezt hallottuk,de mi nem tapasztaltuk.Munka lehetoseg nem sok van,de szepen feljodik a sziget,foleg miota a hid megnyilt,ugyhogy talan ez is valtozni fog.Ha mar a hid meg lett emlitve,Confederation bridge-re lett keresztelve,14km hosszu.Ezen keresztul a leggyorsabb bejutni a szigetre.Sajnos nem olcso,es mivel jon a turista szezon megint emelkedett a dija,jelenleg 43.25cad-ba kerul egy szemelyautora.Minden tovabbi tengely plusz 7cad.Van egy kis hajo is Nova Scotia-bol is de az a nyugat felol erkezoknek kerulo.Mi megtalaltuk itt a szamitasunk,azt hiszem jol dontottunk mikor ezt a helyet valsztottuk.Jol erezzuk magunkat a gyerekek is szepen beilleszkedtek ez ido alatt.
udv


----------



## Jadge § (2011 Március 18)

corvette írta:


> Udv mindenkinek
> Erdekes hogy valaki ennyire erdeklodik e picike kis sziget utan.*Barki akivel beszeltem mindenki nagyvarosba akar menni.*Mi a felesegemmel s ket gyerekkel koltoztunk ki erre a szigetre 2009 tavaszan.Azota is itt elunk es maradunk is egy darabik.Nem tul zsufolt,ritkan lakott kis sziget,tavalyi adat hogy 175.000 ember rakja.Fovarosa Charlottetown,itt es a kornyeken 30-35000 ember el.Tavaly Canada legbiztonsagosabb varosa volt.Itt is elemondhato az ami egesz Ca-rol hogy az emberek kedvese,segitokeszek,baratsagosak,es mivel keves ember lakja szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit.Kicsit talan a helyiek zarkozottak is,ezt hallottuk,de mi nem tapasztaltuk.*Munka lehetoseg nem sok van*,de szepen feljodik a sziget,foleg miota a hid megnyilt,ugyhogy talan ez is valtozni fog.Ha mar a hid meg lett emlitve,Confederation bridge-re lett keresztelve,14km hosszu.Ezen keresztul a leggyorsabb bejutni a szigetre.Sajnos nem olcso,es mivel jon a turista szezon megint emelkedett a dija,jelenleg 43.25cad-ba kerul egy szemelyautora.Minden tovabbi tengely plusz 7cad.Van egy kis hajo is Nova Scotia-bol is de az a nyugat felol erkezoknek kerulo.Mi megtalaltuk itt a szamitasunk,azt hiszem jol dontottunk mikor ezt a helyet valsztottuk.Jol erezzuk magunkat a gyerekek is szepen beilleszkedtek ez ido alatt.
> udv


azert a a leirashoz TEDD MEG HOZZA ,hogy 
*MUNKALEHETOSEG ZERO !!!!!* 
NEM ,NEMHOGY NEM SOK ,HANEM egy bevandorlonak ZERO !!!
ezert a NYUGDIJASOK PARADICSOMA 
ha te nem ronad az utakat *TE SEM OTT ELNEL *
leven felkopna az allad a mindennapit nemigen tudnad az asztalra prezentalni friss bevandorlokent !!!
ergo egy bevandorlo SEMMIT SEM TUD KEZDENI a VILAGVEGEN 
megha gyonyoru a kornyezet AKKOR SEM !!!


----------



## martamami (2011 Április 9)

Bár én nem akarok kivándorolni, de kedvenc sorozatom a Váratlan utazás ezen a szigeten játszódik és a filmen keresztül beleszerettem. Aki ott él és nincs munkája az biztosan nem találja ennyire romantikusnak.


----------



## Garmish (2011 Április 12)

*Krumplisparasztok*



corvette írta:


> Udv mindenkinek
> Erdekes hogy valaki ennyire erdeklodik e picike kis sziget utan.Barki akivel beszeltem mindenki nagyvarosba akar menni.Mi a felesegemmel s ket gyerekkel koltoztunk ki erre a szigetre 2009 tavaszan.Azota is itt elunk es maradunk is egy darabik.Nem tul zsufolt,ritkan lakott kis sziget,tavalyi adat hogy 175.000 ember rakja.Fovarosa Charlottetown,itt es a kornyeken 30-35000 ember el.Tavaly Canada legbiztonsagosabb varosa volt.Itt is elemondhato az ami egesz Ca-rol hogy az emberek kedvese,segitokeszek,baratsagosak,es mivel keves ember lakja szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit.Kicsit talan a helyiek zarkozottak is,ezt hallottuk,de mi nem tapasztaltuk.Munka lehetoseg nem sok van,de szepen feljodik a sziget,foleg miota a hid megnyilt,ugyhogy talan ez is valtozni fog.Ha mar a hid meg lett emlitve,Confederation bridge-re lett keresztelve,14km hosszu.Ezen keresztul a leggyorsabb bejutni a szigetre.Sajnos nem olcso,es mivel jon a turista szezon megint emelkedett a dija,jelenleg 43.25cad-ba kerul egy szemelyautora.Minden tovabbi tengely plusz 7cad.Van egy kis hajo is Nova Scotia-bol is de az a nyugat felol erkezoknek kerulo.Mi megtalaltuk itt a szamitasunk,azt hiszem jol dontottunk mikor ezt a helyet valsztottuk.Jol erezzuk magunkat a gyerekek is szepen beilleszkedtek ez ido alatt.
> udv



Es azt is reszletezzuk mar ki, hogy mit jelent az, hogy "megtalaltatok ott a szamitasaitokat"!
Ez azt jelenti, hogy sok es jo munkalehetoseg van, magas fizetesek, (orszaghoz kepest) kellemes idojaras, megfizetheto arak es szeles aruvalasztek az uzletekben...
vagy:
azt jelenti, hogy a kisujjad sem kellett megmozditani semmiert, mert mindig talaltal egy segitokesz barmot akik MINDNET az eg vilagon elinteztek helyettetek, beszeltek, tolmacsoltak, szerveztek, igy neked csak karba tett kezzel kellett bamulnod ahogy masok megtalaljak neked a szamitast?

A szigetrol meg annyit, hogy a legalacsonyabbak a fizetesek az egesz orszagban, a nyugati tartomanyokhoz kepest kozel a HARMADA, de meg a keleti maritemesekhez kepest is 25-30%-kal alacsonyabbak, ha mar egyaltalan a krumplifold-turason kivul talalsz munkat, mert azon a retkes folddarabon ugy ruhellik a kulfoldit mint a szart, csak ha nem beszelsz angolul, nem erted mit mondanak rolad a hatad mogott, csak a mumosolyt latod az arcokon. 
El kell, hogy szomoritsalak, de ott meg a tobbi tartomanybol szarmazo kanadait sem szeretik, nem meg a kulfoldieket.
Alig van bolt, azokban is csak minimalis valasztek, mindent csak rendelesre hoznak, minden uzletbol egy van, igy nincs konkurencia aminek legalabb valami arcsokkento hatasa lenne.A kornyezo tartomanyokban,mar new brunswick-ben is 10-15%-kkal olcsobb minden, csak a csori szigetlakok nem tudnak elmenni, mert a hidert olyhan pofatlanul sok penzt kernek, hogy inkabb megvesznek mindent dragan.
A tel oktobertol majus vegeig tart, de amig en a szerencsetlensegemre kenytelen voltam ott elni, minden juniusban vegig futeni kellett.
Az igaz, hogy mindenki tud mindenkirol mindent. Teljesen ugy mint egy magyar faluban. Azert is tudok en is mindenrol, noha 5 eve szerencsere el tudtam menekulni onnan, de azota is informalnak ha uj magyar erkezik oda, vagy valami erdekes tortenik.
Az termeszetes, hogy te nem akarsz onnan elmenni, mert a partfogoid nelkul pislogni sem tudnal, mint ahogy nelkuluk mar regen nem lennel ott, de megkockaztatom, hogy ki sem kerultel volna a sajat magad erejebol.
Abban meg a masik kollegat tudom megerositeni, hogy munkalehetoseg NULLA. Csak nyaron akad nemi bohockodas a cirkuszban diakoknak heti 20 oraban minimal oraberert, kulfoldivel szoba sem allnak.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 12)

Arra gondoltam ,ha mar van ez a topik akkor nem nyitok ujjat pont ezzel a cimmel .
Nehany info a szigetrol.

A Prince Edward-sziget (Eduárd herceg sziget, PEI vagy P.E.I.; franciául: Île-du-Prince-Édouard; skót gaelic nyelven: Eilean a’ Phrionns vagy Eilean Eòin; míkmaqul: Apekweit)) Kanada legkisebb tartománya, sziget a Szent Lőrinc-öbölben.
Egyike a kanadai tengeri tartományoknak (the Maritimes) és része az Atlanti Kanada régiónak.
Területe (5 660 km²) és lakossága (138 519[1] fő) alapján is Kanada legkisebb tartománya. Lakóit a kanadaiak gyakran „a szigetiek” néven emlegetik.
Az északi szélesség 46°–47° és a nyugati hosszúság 62°–64° 30′ fokai közti négyszögben helyezkedik el. A Prince Edward-sziget a világ 104. legnagyobb, illetve Kanada 23. legnagyobb szigete.
Fővárosa Charlottetown.
A sziget nevét Prince Edward Augustusról, Kent grófjáról (1767-1820), Viktória brit királynő édesapjáról kapta.

A szigetet Jacques Cartier fedezte fel 1534-ben. 1719-ben érkezett az első telepes. 1873-tól Kanada része.
A szigetet az 1980-as években az Anne a Zöld Oromból (Anne of Green Gables) című kanadai tévéfilmsorozat, majd az 1990-es években a Váratlan utazás (Road to Avonlea) című kanadai sorozat tette világhírűvé. Mindkét filmes adaptáció a kanadai írónő, Lucy Maud Montgomery regényei alapján készült el.
Charlottetown – 32 245
Summerside – 14 654
Stratford – 6 314
Cornwall – 4 412
Montague – 1 945
Azt azert hozzafuznem hogy a Road to Avonlea(varatlan utazas)cimu sorozat csak nagyon csekely reszet forgattak a szigeten.A valodi king tanya es maga Avonlea -falu egy Uxbridge-nevu kisvaros kozeleben egy magan farmon forgattak.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2011 Augusztus 12)

Néhány évvel ezelőtt fedeztem fel PEI-t egy nyári vakáció során. Vagy egy hetet töltöttünk abban a paradicsomban. Valóban nyugodt hely. Ez alatt talán azt is kell érteni, hogy amennyiben sietne valaki valahova, jobb, ha sokkal korábban elindul, mert a szigeten az emberek nem sietnek soha sehova. Ez persze PEI varázsának egy fontos része. A turista számára hullámzó dombok, hatalmas krumpliültetvények, bájos templomok, hosszú vörös homokos tengerparti strandok, fehér-piros távolba merengő világitó tornyok teszik feledhetetlenné és romantikussá a szigetet. A tengeri ételeket kedvelők meg aztán különösen kiélhetik szenvedélyüket itt.

Annak azonban, aki oda akar költözni és ott megélni, munkát találni, a kép nagyon más. A munkalehetőség, ahogy feljebb már elhangzott, gyakorlatilag nulla. A farmokra vesznek fel időszakos munkásokat, de ennek az őszi munkákkal vége. Vidéken a halászat-rákászat valamint a vendéglátó ipar (szállodák, éttermek), a városokban (Charlottown, Summerside) jóformán csak a tartományi kormányzat és a turisztika képes foglalkoztatni. Ez pedig rettentő kevés akkor, ha valaki külhonból érkezik nulla háttérrel, és feltételezem nem túl sok befektetendő pénzzel.

Még egy "apróságot" jegyeznék meg. A tél PEI-ban hosszú és kemény!!! Novemberben már elmegy az ember kedve a romantikától és június még mindig hideg tud lenni. Július és augusztus azonban csuda! Akkor viszont nem látni fehér kutyát sehol, csak rózsaszinűt vagy pirosat. A szigetet alkotó vörös földanyag pora mindent megfest, amire csak rá tud telepedni.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Itt van nehany kep a szigetrol,szerintem magukert beszelnek,gyonyoru ,bekes kis sziget,lehet hogy ott letelepedni nem konnyu es nincs munka lehetoseg ,de egyszer elmenni es turistakent korulnezni kihagyhatatlan.
Esz is az irigyseg hogy ,te mar lattad !!!!:``:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2011 Augusztus 14)

Néhány a régi fotók közül (a digitális kor előtt voltunk még akkor):

*A mindenütt jelen lévő világító tornyok*
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2503844228/" title="PEI 001 by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/2503844228_be537666e0.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="PEI 001"></a>

*Az elefántszikla, ami azóta elvesztette ormányát*
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2503844354/" title="PEI 002 - Elephant rock by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2021/2503844354_eeeac971b0.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="PEI 002 - Elephant rock"></a>

*Rákcsapdák*
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2503013933/" title="PEI crabnets by Tignish by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2503013933_bd9f39c337.jpg" width="500" height="329" alt="PEI crabnets by Tignish"></a>

*Halászfalu*
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2503014047/" title="PEI north shore fisher village by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2503014047_516f5d82c3.jpg" width="500" height="326" alt="PEI north shore fisher village"></a>

*És persze a jellemző kép: krumpliföld*
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2503014115/" title="PEI potatoe field near Summerside by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2098/2503014115_b407e8d298.jpg" width="500" height="329" alt="PEI potatoe field near Summerside"></a>


----------



## corvette (2012 Január 4)

Udv.
Jadge es Garmis hozzam irott hozzaszllasait,azok stilusat es hangvetelet a leghatarozattaban visszautasitom.Ok nem ismernek engem en sem oket.Ehez kepest Garmis nevu"kedves" tagunk olyanokkal vadolt Meg ami teljessegel nem igaz.Csak a miheztartas vegett sajat erobol jutottam ki.Bevandorlasi es munkakozvetitesi ugyvedet fogadtam akinek a zzolgaltatasait megfizettem.Es igen kaptam onzetlen segitseget is amit megkoszontem es amivel tudtam viszonoztam is ha szuksege volt ra barkinek,vagy segitettem amiben csak tudtam,de ehez senkinek semmi koze csak annak aki adta es aki fogadta a segitseget.Sajnalom ha valakinek valami tetszik es egy masik embernek nem akkor AZ igy kihozza a sodrabol es ilyen hanvetelben nyilatkozik.Amigymeg ha ennyire utalja a szigete nem kell a forumot olvasni.Ahogy olvastam tobbeknek is tetszik,es ertelmesen normalisan hozza is tudtak szolni.Ezzel tobbet nem kivanok foglalkozni.Reszemrol AZ ilyen hozzaszolasokra tobbet nem valaszolok most is csak sajat magam megvedese miatt tettem Meg.Amit irtam a legjobb tudasom szerint irtam.Meg egy dolog,egy bevandorlo nem csak itt barhol mashol a vilagon nehez helyzetben van segitseg nelkul,es ezekkel a hozzaszolasokkal csak azok kedvet veszik el a ssgitsegnyulytastol akik Meg hajlandok erre.En is ezek miat nem irtam kozel fel evig.Ha mar AZ elso beirasaira ilyen felmosast kap AZ ember.
UI-Bizom benne a moderatorok kitorlik vagy szurik AZ ilyen hangvetelu uzeneteket,es hogy a tovabbiakban normalisan lehet beszelgetni es hozzaszolni.
A legjobbakat mindenkinek,aki Meg a kivandorlason gondolkozik sok sikert.
Aki soforkent mjnkat keres a mi cegunk keres soforoket,akar frissen kivandorolni szandekozokat is.


----------



## Tündi99 (2012 Április 23)

Engem is érdekel a sziget, de csak egy álom marad.Szivesen nézegetek képeket, élvezettel olvasom az ott élők mindennapjait, és szeretnék sok képet látni az ottani emberekről.Mindenkinek szép hetet kivánok!


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

nagyon klasszz


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2012 December 2)

Az a baj az emberekkel Corvette, hogy irigyek mint a kutya,valoszinu az volt a baja a "kedves" forum tarsunknak hogy neki nem jott ossze,nem mintha ez a te hibad lenne de vannak ilyen "erdekes " felfogasu emberek ...sajnos ,nemhogy orulnenek e te sikerednek ..,en is tapasztaltam ilyen " kedvesseget" aztan az illetok meg pofara estek amikor megis sikerult nekem!

En minden jot es boldogsagot kivanok es koszonom a valaszod !kiss
udvozlettel rozsaporta


----------



## Petyaipad (2013 Augusztus 28)

Szia! Írtad hogy kerestek még sofőröket de elég régen... Mi most gondolkodunk hogy kimennénk Kanadába. Esetleg tudnál valamit mondani az ottani munkalehetőségekről megélhetésről stb. Megköszönném! Egyébként én személyi sofőrként dolgozom jelenleg. Üdv Péter


----------



## borokabogyo (2015 Január 13)

Sziasztok! Mi nem vagyunk normálisak, és két hét múlva indulunk Prince Edward szigetig elérő autóstúránkra. Van valakinek ötlete, hogy télen mit érdemes arrafelé megnézni? Az útikönyveket már átbújtuk, de hátha van valakinek valamilyen tuti ötlete. Köszi előre is!


----------



## Ildiko Acs (2015 Május 17)

borokabogyo írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi nem vagyunk normálisak, és két hét múlva indulunk Prince Edward szigetig elérő autóstúránkra. Van valakinek ötlete, hogy télen mit érdemes arrafelé megnézni? Az útikönyveket már átbújtuk, de hátha van valakinek valamilyen tuti ötlete. Köszi előre is!


Szia Borokabogyo,
Milyen volt az utazásotok? Én jövő héten megyek de csak három napra. Mit érdemes megnézni? 
Köszi a választ


----------



## Ildiko Acs (2015 Május 17)

Sziasztok,

jövő héten utazom Prince Edward Szigetre. Él esetleg ott valaki közületek, akivel tudnék találkozni?  
Nagyon jó lenne

Köszi a választ


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Május 17)

Ildiko Acs írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> jövő héten utazom Prince Edward Szigetre. Él esetleg ott valaki közületek, akivel tudnék találkozni?
> Nagyon jó lenne
> ...



Kedves Ildikó,
...ezt talaláltam...

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Edward-sziget
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/prince-edward-island/charlottetown
http://princeedwardisland2.blogspot.ca/
http://www.tourismpei.com/pei-festivals-and-events
a 22-es sor érdekes: http://www.transycan.net/canada/cenzus.html

"...Prince Edward-sziget. Az Új-Skócia és New-Brunswick közé benyúló keskeny Fundy-öbölben alakul ki a világon a legmagasabb dagály."

"Éneklő homok" : http://klivia1428.blogspot.ca/2009/09/kanada-termeszeti-csodai-4.html

...és egy kis nézegetni való:
https://www.google.com/search?q=pri...XA82nyATasYGYDw&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1262&bih=656

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Ildiko Acs (2015 Május 18)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------

